# Viovio!



## smkeithley (Jun 8, 2005)

My name is Sarah and I would like to invite everyone to www.viovio.com. We are a start-up internet company that provides an online community for photo sharing and collaborative travel references. Anyone and everyone can register as a meber (it's free!) and upload your personal and/or professional photographs. Then, with a quick and easy process, your photos can be made into a quality, bound photo book. We offer several sizes, full bleed photo pages, caption options, and more! Our photo books are a fantastic way to share your memories and they make great gifts. We look foward to having you as a member and seeing all your wonderful contributions.

From now until June 30, 2005 buy one photo book and get a second book free!!

Sarah Keithley

sarah@viovio.com


----------

